# Phase 2 CA toolpost quality and apron questions



## Ianagos (Dec 5, 2014)

So on cyber Monday enco had a decent sale and I've been needing a tool post so I'd always heard that phase 2 was decent quality so I took the bait. And dropped $350 on it along with a bunch of other stuff and some nice cheap indicators.
So we'll it seems to work ok (haven't got it on the lathe yet)  but I will say had I known I'd probably pay $250 more for an aloris. But I think I'll stick with it for a while because I don't do any real precision work. My problems are: 
-the gibs have a good 1/8 of play .
-outside finish is decent not good but absolute terrible inside
-the screws on the height adjustment are extremely loose so even when tightened they wobble and don't allow the height to stay accurately
-I like this for some reason but its not a good thing and that is extreme chatter on chamfers it almost looks to be done on purpose
- all screws are crap ( not sure if they are metric or standard) 
-cant thread the bar lever all the way in with out hitting the barrel inside.
-gibs are badly machined
- lot of backlash in internal screw 


Now this is what I get for buying Chinese but I'm not upset and I think I got what I paid for. Now this is just to inform people because I researched and thought I would be a little better off. But I guess not let me know your experiences or if you have a dtm or aloris for sale
I also bought 4 indicators at about $7.80 a piece and they are very nice for that price and the of the two I opened they are well clocked smooth and individually serialized .i recommend them from enco if you need an indicator to bang around or use as makeshift travo dial or dros like me.

One thing I want to know is how high should an apron be up my chest? And does anybody know where I can get a lab shop coat type thing but not white? Maybe blue or grey? For a decent price.

.


----------



## KMoffett (Dec 5, 2014)

> And does anybody know where I can get a lab shop coat type thing but not white? Maybe blue or grey? For a decent price.


Those are one of the most dangerous things I've found in the shop. Loose sleeves, open pockets, slit pockets...all things to snag on machine handles and levers, stock, and any projection in the shop.  Almost every shop-safety admonition says "no loose clothing". I can't think of anything that would fit the definition better than a lab/shop coat.  Just find clothes that you don't mind getting dirty or stained. For cheap think Goodwill.

Rant terminated!   Well not really.

I noticed the picture of all the stuff "loosely" packed in the cardboard box. I also took advantage of ENCO's discounts and free shipping last week to get a tool demagnetizer.  It arrived in a thin OEM cardborad box tossed in a bigger ENCO cardboard box and three wads of paper packing. Of course the 7-pound transformer/steel case had migrated to the bottom corner to the box. On getting it out, I found no power switch...it was jammed inside the case.  ENCO said keep it and credited my card for it.  The switch has non-standard dimensions so I will try and adapt that. 


I had the same experience with an 18 pound sine vice from ENCO. Packed as if it were fluffy stuffed toys.  Pretty dinged and bent up.  ENCO replaced it.

I only fault their packing methods. Their service is exceptional. 

Ken


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 5, 2014)

If they are metric, in the metric system,  allen heads and set screws can be as poor as 4.8 (grade 3). It's 4. something, anyway. I've only seen that head stamp once, on my Chinese engine hoist.


----------



## Ianagos (Dec 5, 2014)

I may ask for a refund or replacement on it and it does **** me off how they package stuff because there is alot of banging around and the toolpost handle is all scratched up due to bad packing and that picture was exactly how the toolpost box shipped. 
 The coat isn't necessarily for running a lathe or mill but more just to keep me clean doing other things like cleaning lathe and mill or the shop. I also have to wear a jacket in the winter because of how cold it gets in the afternoon.  




Edit I also always see old time photos of machinists wearing lab coats of course.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 5, 2014)

Ianagos said:


> ....And does anybody know where I can get a lab shop coat type thing but not white? Maybe blue or grey? For a decent price.



Any work wear clothing store should have what you are looking for

Cheers Phil


----------



## darkzero (Dec 5, 2014)

I have that same demagnetizer that I got from Enco while it was on sale & used a coupon code. Mine was pretty well packed, no damage to even the box for the demagnetizer. Works pretty good & well worth it for me.


----------



## Ianagos (Dec 18, 2014)

It went to enco and got returned. I kinda of feel like I could have sold it on ebay for more but whatever. But I did get my dorian so I thought I'd share some pictures for comparison. Some stuff still bothers me but it is much better to have an American product on my atw.


----------

